# Error when building Phone.apk



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

New to posting here and I may sound like an idiot but I need some help from the devs on here. If this post is in the wrong section please move it...etc etc

Im currently building MIUI for the Thunderbolt and I have to merge cm7 files to get data to work. But i keep coming up with an error when I build the Phone.apk.

/home/nick/MIUI_Work/MIUIWork/Phone/./res/values/public.xml:292: error: Public symbol array/preferred_network_mode_choices declared here is not defined.
/home/nick/MIUI_Work/MIUIWork/Phone/./res/values/public.xml:293: error: Public symbol array/preferred_network_mode_values declared here is not defined.
Exception in thread "main" brut.androlib.AndrolibException: brut.common.BrutException: could not exec command: [aapt, p, -F, /tmp/APKTOOL8753153469829237197.tmp, -I, /home/nick/apktool/framework/1.apk, -S, /home/nick/MIUI_Work/MIUIWork/Phone/./res, -M, /home/nick/MIUI_Work/MIUIWork/Phone/./AndroidManifest.xml]
at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.aaptPackage(AndrolibResources.java:193)
at brut.androlib.Androlib.buildResourcesFull(Androlib.java:301)
at brut.androlib.Androlib.buildResources(Androlib.java:248)
at brut.androlib.Androlib.build(Androlib.java:171)
at brut.androlib.Androlib.build(Androlib.java:154)
at brut.apktool.Main.cmdBuild(Main.java:174)
at brut.apktool.Main.main(Main.java:59)
Caused by: brut.common.BrutException: could not exec command: [aapt, p, -F, /tmp/APKTOOL8753153469829237197.tmp, -I, /home/nick/apktool/framework/1.apk, -S, /home/nick/MIUI_Work/MIUIWork/Phone/./res, -M, /home/nick/MIUI_Work/MIUIWork/Phone/./AndroidManifest.xml]
at brut.util.OS.exec(OS.java:83)
at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.aaptPackage(AndrolibResources.java:191)
... 6 more

I tried lots of things trying to fix this. If anyone thinks they can help I can even upload the files I have for CM7 and MIUI.

Thanks guys.


----------

